# Doggy Crack?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I need to replace my high value training treats. Any recommendations? I hear good things about:

- Natural Balance Food Rolls
- Natural Nibbles
- Ziwipeak (used as a treat)


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

My poodle loves the Natural Balance rolls, but they are full of sugar, second or third ingredient, so I quit using it.
Fortunately, she also loves dried liver with or without garlic and will do a double high five for O'Paws turkey hearts!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks, Woof. I didn't know that about the NB rolls - so many people swear by them. I'll definitely stick to something else.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use Ziwipeak as treats and they are awesome I think as far as high quality ingredients, convenience, and good value when used as a treat. With my dog they fail when used outside or in a high distraction environment. I just got some Merrick Beef Treats (beef lung) and they are ok but I too am still searching for the holy grail of "doggy crack".


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

mike487 said:


> With my dog they fail when used outside or in a high distraction environment.


That's what I really need, too. I have lower value treats that I use on walks (like Orijen, even though my dog is raw-fed) and plenty of chews for the house (e.g. dried beef liver), but I need something really high value for our active training sessions.

Right now I'm using hot dogs (all beef, low fat). I guess they're ok, unless someone here knows better (which is likely).


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I use the Stella and chewy's carnivore crunch treats as my high value reward treats.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

*Best kept secret*

Wellness Pure Delights are pure tiny jerky squares that are very affordable because they are so small. No need to cut them up; each square is only one calorie. They are marketed as "cat treats" but they are the perfect size for training. Grain free. I have also used Wellness Pure Rewards, which are marketed for dogs and are each 5 calories, but I usually break them into four pieces.

Benji isn't fussy if we're just training the basics so my favorite bang for the buck treats are Charlee Bear. They are little crackers like the oyster crackers you put in clam chowder and are 3 calories each. Of course they have some grain in them which the Wellness don't. However they last in your pocket forever without spoiling or crumbling. I've found that anything "moist" drys out quickly.

Update: I got curious and looked up the Ziwi Peak treats on petfooddirect.com. A 3 oz bag costs the same as Wellness Pure Delights: $5. So given that Ziwi Peak is such a good product maybe that's what we'll get next. 

Still like the Wellness jerky though.


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> I use the Stella and chewy's carnivore crunch treats as my high value reward treats.


That's what I use with Benji when I want him to drop a bully stick. :wink:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll try them both out. I know Mia loves the S&C, but I never thought to use them during training because they're big and crunchy.

I used Wellness Just for Puppies before with good success, but I got tired of tearing them into smaller pieces. It looks like they're offering a cat version and a dog version of the GF snack with the same ingredients (but more varieties in the dog line). I'll check them out.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Another thought ... can you just cut up a raw medallion? Or too difficult to get it down to the right size?


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SpooOwner said:


> That's what I really need, too. I have lower value treats that I use on walks (like Orijen, even though my dog is raw-fed) and plenty of chews for the house (e.g. dried beef liver), but I need something really high value for our active training sessions.
> 
> Right now I'm using hot dogs (all beef, low fat). I guess they're ok, unless someone here knows better (which is likely).


We use low sodium all turkey hot dogs. I think they are made by Jennie-O: Jennie-O Turkey Store - Turkey Franks

Because we cut them up into little "tastes" he rarely goes through more than 2 during an hour's training session. 

Bonne chance,


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

For the price, can't beat hot dogs.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ok on tomorrow's walk I will try some "natural" no nitrate hot dogs.
I think I already know the only real "doggy crack" for my lil' vole chaser...

I carry a live one of these guys in my pocket!!  










--- JK !! ---


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha ... cat poop! Why didn't I think of that earlier?


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

We buy beef liver, cut it into small cubes and dry it in the oven on a screen over a cookie sheet. We buy Hormone Free so we know exactly what is in their treats. Our dogs just go nuts for them! :smile:

Set the oven as low as it will go. Leave the oven door open about four inches. Leave them in until they are dry all the way through.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tracmec said:


> We buy beef liver, cut it into small cubes and dry it in the oven on a screen over a cookie sheet. We buy Hormone Free so we know exactly what is in their treats. Our dogs just go nuts for them! :smile:
> 
> Set the oven as low as it will go. Leave the oven door open about four inches. Leave them in until they are dry all the way through.


I've been thinking lately that I just might give this a go. Quick question though, how long do they last? Days, weeks?


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I've been thinking lately that I just might give this a go. Quick question though, how long do they last? Days, weeks?


They last for weeks. I show my Mastiff and the batch we made in May lasted through the big show in August. You don't need to keep them refrigerated either. Since they are dry they do not deteriorate. We do the same thing with beef heart also, but they are greasy so we only use them for training. They last just as long as the liver though.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

mike487 said:


> Ok on tomorrow's walk I will try some "natural" no nitrate hot dogs.
> I think I already know the only real "doggy crack" for my lil' vole chaser...
> 
> I carry a live one of these guys in my pocket!!
> ...


I think if I kept a live one of those in my pocket, I'd be mauled!!!



SpooOwner said:


> Haha ... cat poop! Why didn't I think of that earlier?


haha! My dogs like cat poop, but they definitely don't go nuts for it. They managed to get a piece earlier, and I didn't notice until I let Amaya out of her crate, and she goes STRAIGHT for it. I told her "no," and she dropped it. Several times, she tried again, while I was trying to get things in order before I grabbed it, and she dropped it each time I told her "no." haha.



Tracmec said:


> We buy beef liver, cut it into small cubes and dry it in the oven on a screen over a cookie sheet. We buy Hormone Free so we know exactly what is in their treats. Our dogs just go nuts for them! :smile:
> 
> Set the oven as low as it will go. Leave the oven door open about four inches. Leave them in until they are dry all the way through.


I want to try this as well. XD What kind of screen do you use?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

mike487 said:


> I carry a live one of these guys in my pocket!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey, Mike, now I know why you walk around with a big smile on your face all day!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

The screen we use is the topper you buy to put on a 10 gallon fish tank if you were going to keep a lizard, rat, or some other type of animal in the tank. It fits over a cookie sheet nicely. The cookie sheet catches the drippings and keeps them from messing up your oven. We use both oven racks and do two batches at a time.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Tracmec said:


> The screen we use is the topper you buy to put on a 10 gallon fish tank if you were going to keep a lizard, rat, or some other type of animal in the tank. It fits over a cookie sheet nicely. The cookie sheet catches the drippings and keeps them from messing up your oven. We use both oven racks and do two batches at a time.


Oh boy, I'm really sorry to keep bugging you, but I was wondering why the oven door needs to be open whilst you cook/dry the liver. 
I'm as thick as anything when it comes to cooking, (well, most things actually), so I need an intelligent answer for when the other half asks me what the hell I"m doing!


----------



## Tracmec (Dec 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh boy, I'm really sorry to keep bugging you, but I was wondering why the oven door needs to be open whilst you cook/dry the liver.
> I'm as thick as anything when it comes to cooking, (well, most things actually), so I need an intelligent answer for when the other half asks me what the hell I"m doing!


I am more than happy to help. :smile:

The reason you leave the door open is because you want the treat to dry, not bake. Leaving the door open 3 to 4 inches allows the moisture to draw out of the oven with the escaping heat leaving the treat dry. A dry treat is firm and chewy. If the treat bakes it will retain the moisture and be soft. The moisture in the treat will allow it to fall apart after just a couple of days, especially if you are trying to carry them in a treat bag or in your pocket.


----------



## OurPreciousLilWookie (Dec 10, 2010)

My wife makes home-made training treats with chicken, sweet potato n a couple of other things...Wookie loves it and so did the other dogs at the obedience training class we used attend after we adopted him


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

Zukes, Pro Treats, Instinct, Trader Joes, Happy N' Healthy,
Fruitables. my GF also makes biscuit treats. you want to replace
your high value treats. if your dog likes the replacements
treats do they become high value? what are you usuing for high
value treats?


----------

